# c-16 cabs, methinks I've cornered the market...anybody need one?



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I bid on what I thought was TWO Delton c-16 cabs with roofs. I received TWENTY... double checking the ad, sure enough it SAID 20.(note to self, don't bid while half asleep!) 

Anyway, from experience, these things work GREAT on the Indy, and to re-scale the Aristo 0-4-0 as well...Soooooo, does anybody need one? Shoot me an email and I'll send you one or two for just postage. (As it worked out they cost me a whopping $1 each including shipping, I can afford to be generous, lol) You can have any color you want, as long as it is black, but there are no windows (just use clear mylar) or handrails (use brass wire)


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw a terrific photograph taken at the Baldwin plant - it was a tool shed, lunch bar or something similar, housed in a locomotive cab. They had boarded up the boiler opening and built a wooden awning over one window. This would make a great item by your engine shed, I think.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody pointed out that I left out some essential information...like scale and dimensions... ooops! 

Scale is nominally 1:24, but since cabs weren't any standard size.... (okay it might be a bit cramped in 1:20.3) 

Dims of the cab are: 3-31/32" wide, 2-11/16 (main body) deep, 2-13/16" high at the sidewall, 3-3/16" at the peak (inside height). The roof is 4-1/4 wide x 4-3/8" long. 

BTW I used a c-16 cab on my LGB 2017 bash as well, but since that loco has a low floor, I had to shorten the stack a bit to get the right look.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

guys, I still have 5 left. Any takers? A couple people said they wanted em, but never sent the money for shipping.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I still want one (actually two) but you never responded to my email. How much for shipping and where do I send the check to? Do you just want $1.00? Thanks!


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

I sent an e-mail too and never got a reply. Of course it ws only two days ago. Put me down for one.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I responded to EVERYBODY who sent requests. Check your spam filters if you didn't get one


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

We sent an e- mail also for two if any left a few days ago, but didn't see a replay. maybe the e-mail on here is not working? Let us know if any still left and will send another using our reg.e-mail. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------

